# Stone and Rolfe co. flag



## arsenio (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi. Does anybody know how was the colors of the funnel of this company?
And how was the flag?
This company was the fusion of Thomas Stone and Rolfe from Swansea and/or Llanelly, it is a bit messy because some ships were shared and other not. I would appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello ****nio . The funnel colours were black with a red band which was between narrow and broad. I have checked my Merchant Ships 1939 and 1942 editions which between them have many houseflags but not this company.
The fusion was in 1915 I believe. I have also checked Browns Flags etc .
Happy hunting .


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

From T.B. Merchant Ships 1943

View attachment 32388


----------



## arsenio (Nov 11, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Thumper 1 (Mar 30, 2020)

*Stone and Rolfe*

Hello. 
My Grandfather was Thomas Stone and my Great Uncle was Joseph Rolfe who, together, formed Thomas Stone Shipping.

After Joseph retired the company became Thomas Stone Shipping. If I can be of any help please let me know.


----------



## David Williams (Sep 27, 2008)

*Stone and rolfe*



****nio said:


> Hi. Does anybody know how was the colors of the funnel of this company?
> And how was the flag?
> This company was the fusion of Thomas Stone and Rolfe from Swansea and/or Llanelly, it is a bit messy because some ships were shared and other not. I would appreciate any help. Thanks.


Hi There.
I had photos of the BERYLSTONE....MENASTONE and the
RUNNELSTONE,but I sent these to SWANSEA DOCKS for
their "scrapbook".I have tried to copy them but no luck.Give
them a call, perhaps they will let you have copies and maybe
they will have more information that would be of use to you.
Best of luck in your quest.
Dave Williams
Llanelli


----------

